# Is Gigabyte 460 W enough fr sapphire 6850



## reflexx20 (May 3, 2011)

Is gigabyte 460W (2.1k..) sufficient fr my system....????

i'm currently using

"Dual core E5200 2.5 Ghz

Sapphire 6850 1GB GDDR5

3 GB DDR2 RAM

2 Hdisks (Seagate 500 Gb SATA + Hitachi 80 Gb PATA )

No cabinet Fan

DVD ROM

Gigabyte G-41-MES2L v 1.0 Motherboard"

and most important i hv a CRT monitor 17"....does a CRT only consumes 80 W of power??


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2011)

yep, it will handle your gfx card just fine.


----------



## Skud (May 3, 2011)

Yes, its sufficient for your system.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2011)

The oem platform in the Gigabyte Superb is FSP, basically a 400 watt SAGA, 460 watts is it's peak power rating.

So better get a FSP 500W which will be more than enough and gives more headroom.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

Yup, it is enough for your card.
But a better PSU will be required if you want to Overclock it


----------



## MegaMind (May 3, 2011)

But OP u can get FSP Saga ii 500 at tat price


----------



## desiibond (May 3, 2011)

First, that E5200 itself is a huge bottleneck for HD6850. And using a 17" CRT for a HD6850? Even a HD5750 which costs half the price will do. 

PSU: get something better. Get a 550W atleast (in case your upgrade your processor to a quad core in the future)


----------



## Skud (May 3, 2011)

^^ desibond is right. even my e7400 is failing to feed my 6950. OP should look for 5770 or 5750.


----------



## saswat23 (May 3, 2011)

First of all if possible get FSP SAGAII 500W at that price. Its better than Gigabyte Superb Flow 460W.
Finally, if u r not going to change ur monitor then get a 5670 for 4.5k. Getting a 6850 for a 17'' Monitor is just not recomnd'd.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 3, 2011)

it could be enough, but not recommended, get a better PSU when you have the money. Overclock the processor, my E5200 went up to 3GHz on stock voltage. Get something like a seasonic 430W/520W PSU. Its good to spend on your PSU, so please don't neglect it...


----------



## reflexx20 (May 9, 2011)

thanxx all fr ur suggestions......

after going through all of ur cmnts i am planning to go for coolermaster xtreme 460 W (2.7k)....wat say???

or should i go for FSP saga 500 W....which is a bit cheaper???(around 2k)


----------



## MegaMind (May 10, 2011)

Stick to FSP saga 500 W, forget CM extreme series...


----------



## reflexx20 (May 10, 2011)

thanx manju....so finally decided...will go fr FSP saga 500W


----------

